# Mac software to print on CDs / CD cover?



## suzo (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,

Am new here so sorry if this has already been asked.

I've only owned a Mac since last August, but really love it, it's so much better!

The only thing is, I have searched lots of places for a program that will print onto CDs, or onto those sticky labels that you put onto CDs, / also CD covers etc?

A friend suggested something called "Nero" but I can only find this available for PC.

Does anyone know of a program that can do this?

Thankyou

Suzo


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Jan 29, 2006)

I have a couple of solution, depending on your setup. I need to know: will you be printing onto a sticky label and then sticking it onto a CD, or do you have a printer that prints directly onto a CD?

creating templates is very fiddly and takes A LOT of experimenting, but it can be done. 


*If you will be printing on a sticky label:*

Neato has some software for that purpose . It's pretty good, but will cost you $30. You could also just set up a template in Illustrator or Photoshop or anything similar. 

*If you have a direct-CD-printable printer*
What kind of printer is it? I have an Epson Photo R310 that does direct printing to CDs and it comes with software. If you have an epson, ahve a look at the CD, or on their website. 

If you do have a printer that can do it, I would actually recommend again making a template. that's what I did. I ave a template for Illustrator and Corel Draw that work great. I'd be happy to send it to you if you want.

*EDIT:* just noticed that Neato software also supports direct to CD printers, not just the sticky labels


----------



## bobw (Jan 29, 2006)

Discus works very well for this and you can download a Demo to try it.


----------



## suzo (Jan 29, 2006)

Thankyou- will have a look at that now.

We wanted to print directly onto blank CDs with an image, but time is getting short so it's looking like sticky labels onto the CD-R may have to do!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## suzo (Jan 29, 2006)

Cheers Bob!


----------



## suzo (Jan 29, 2006)

Bob- When I downloaded the demo of Discus, when I try to open it it says "There is no default application specified to open the document..."

Any ideas? I am still recovering from years as a PC user when I was frightened to click on something in case it all got sodded up! 


ThanktheCheese- that Neato software does look good, thanks again.


----------



## bobw (Jan 29, 2006)

Discus needs Stuffit Expander to open it. You can download the free version here.


----------



## suzo (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks. I really appreciate the help.

This is a really great forum by the way!


----------



## suzo (Jan 29, 2006)

ThanktheCheese- Would be grateful if you could send me that. Could you private message me the link? Thanks


----------



## Gig' (Jan 29, 2006)

To print onto stickies I use CDJacquet Dead Easy and an affordable shareware, check it here :

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/ipod_itunes/cdjacquet.html


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Jan 29, 2006)

suzo said:
			
		

> ThanktheCheese- Would be grateful if you could send me that. Could you private message me the link? Thanks



I've uploaded them to my server, get them at:

http://mybigfatlist.com/forum/templates.zip

There are two files: *DVD Label Small* and *DVD Label Large*. 

Both basically the same, but one has a larger core than the other (coz some CD/DVDs allow you to print right to the core, and others don't). They were created in Illustrator CS2, so if you have any problems opening them let me know, but it should open in CS1 and maybe v10 too. 

Each file has two layers: a "Guide" layer, which is a white mask layer that overlays the content so that it fits the shape of a CD/DVD. It's locked, so make sure you don't adjust it, or delete it. 

The second layer is "Content", which is where you can add all your images. You can add more layers, just make sure they appear BELOW the "Guide" layer. 

These templates have only been tested to work with Epson Photo R310 (it should work with the R210 too). Here's the instructions for the Epson R310:

1. Open the file and place all the images and text below the "Guide" layer. 

2. Place the CD/DVD print tray in the printer. 

3. Go to "Print..."

4. Press Page Setup and make sure the correct printer is selected, and orientation is portrait.  Press OK

5. Press Printer and choose Print settings. Change media type to "CD/DVD", then press Print. 

6. Press Print button in main window.


----------



## suzo (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks again Thankthecheese!

Well I finally went for disclabel 3 Neato Edition... after much fiddling with the program, have finally worked out how to make designs, importing photos and track lists from iTunes and iPhoto... BUT have come to a stumbling block:

PLEASE HELP!

Sounds like such a dumb thing, but when I went to print the Circular CD design as a practice run that was ok, but I cannot get it the damn thing to print the CD inlay or cover. Whenever I go to print, it keeps going back to the circular CD picture, with a message saying "Drag design from list to Media. Remove by dragging off media." To which, I haven't the foggiest. I have tried looking at the Help offered on discLabel, but still, no.

Please remember I'm reasonably new to Mac! 

Thanks anybody if you can help me


----------



## Gig' (Jan 30, 2006)

have you tried the iTunes printing facilities ? choose the playlist from which you'd like to have the cd jewel case insert (Under File > Print) you have then a drop down menu,  you can choose the way you'd like it printed out.

hope this might help


----------



## suzo (Jan 30, 2006)

Gig- thanks for your help - but still can't find a way to print the photos I've imported in a square CD case shape and not a damn circle!! Useful to know though, I didn't even know that facility was on iTunes!

What am I doing wrong,??? If only I knew. I swear I'm going to end up having a bad dream about this tonight!


----------



## albloom (Jan 31, 2006)

I'd never put a stick-on label onto a CD. That's a pretty
good idea if you only put them in a tray-loading drive and
a perfectly awful idea if you ever put one in a slot loader.
Any imperfection (air bubble, crease, whatever) can leave
the disc stuck in the drive.

I'm too cheap to buy printable CDs and a printer that will
write to them, so I use my ultra-fine sharpie and my best
penmanship (which is none too good, but it's safe).

As for covers, iTunes has a perfectly wonderful built-in
ability to print them. Get a 4.8 inch square "album art"
JPEG, drag it into the playlist's "art" window, and print.
I select "Mosaic" format. It yields a 2-page foldover, with
art on one side and the playlist on the other. Perfect for
thin-line jewel boxes.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Jan 31, 2006)

albloom said:
			
		

> I'd never put a stick-on label onto a CD. That's a pretty
> good idea if you only put them in a tray-loading drive and
> a perfectly awful idea if you ever put one in a slot loader.
> Any imperfection (air bubble, crease, whatever) can leave
> the disc stuck in the drive.



I agree. Not only do they peel and bubble, but they can cause the disc to become unbalanced. A year ago I burnt a dozen copies of a wedding DVD to disc - tested them all and worked fine. THEN I added a sticky label to them and most of the failed to read on many DVD players all of a sudden. 

I've never used a sticky label since, and invested in a printer capable of direct-CD printing. 

Also, I don't shoot weddings anymore, because it's the worst job in the world. but that's another thread...


----------



## jamerican (Jan 31, 2006)

In my opinion, the best program for doing this is Discus. It has many templates and prints seamlessly to either labels or printable discs. I use this exclusively. Hope this helps.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 31, 2006)

I wouldn't use a label even on drives that are tray-loading anymore.  Seen way too many people have serious damage occur from doing such things, in their computer drives and in home A/V equipment.  On certain machines (laptops in particular) the heat actually helps the sticker remove itself while the disc is spinning at full speed...makes a mess out of your drive.


----------

